

Black Holes: The Other Side of Infinity - niktech
http://www.hulu.com/watch/14906/black-holes-the-other-side-of-infinity

======
RiderOfGiraffes
USA only.

~~~
spyrosk
For non-US residents you could use Anchorfree's Hotspot Shield.

I dont believe it's secure privacy/personal data -wise but it's an easy way to
get a US ip address and gain access to sites like hulu. Be warned though, it
is pretty slower than your usual unencrypted/untunneled connection.

If anyone else knows about a similar service please let us know about it.

~~~
hotspotshield
Hi - This is Art from Anchorfree. I just wanted to point out that Hotspot
Shield does encrypt users data using SSL. And we don't keep logs of any of
users' data (IP address, website visits, MAC addresses etc). You can read more
about it - www.hotspotshield.com.

Best, Art art at anchorfree.com

------
greyfade
Link is a broken page with an unplayable Flash movie. Mirror?

------
crazydiamond
Can someone summarize it. Only plays in USA.

~~~
chronomex
Can someone summarize it. Only plays with Flash.

------
thomasreggi
Liam Neeson + Black Holes = Awesome

